# 1920-25 Tall frame Bike for my Shaw engine



## DJF (Dec 7, 2017)

I am in need of a Tall frame bike for my Shaw. I am interested in interesting and unusual bikes. Any and all considered, especially any Westfield built bikes. Indian, Columbia, Pope and so on.
Frame must be a 20+ inch at the post or larger.
Thank you

PS I am looking for a full bicycle not just a frame


----------



## 47jchiggins (Dec 8, 2017)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/willing-to-take-a-deposit-motobike-original-paint-gendron.120226/


----------



## bricycle (Dec 8, 2017)

Post # 15 on this thread
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sundays-show-and-tell-4-12-15.72042/#post-445267


----------



## DJF (Dec 9, 2017)

47jchiggins said:


> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/willing-to-take-a-deposit-motobike-original-paint-gendron.120226/
> 
> 
> View attachment 721340





47jchiggins said:


> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/willing-to-take-a-deposit-motobike-original-paint-gendron.120226/
> 
> 
> View attachment 721340



Gorgeous bike, Everything I wanted but a tooltank, but I am in need of a 20's to go with my engine from 1924 sadly


----------



## DJF (Dec 9, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Post # 15 on this thread
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sundays-show-and-tell-4-12-15.72042/#post-445267



I would have to pass as it is not from the 20's.


----------



## rrtbike (Dec 10, 2017)

Help this CABE member find his bike!


----------



## DJF (Dec 10, 2017)

No 1920's Popes, Indians or westfield tank bikes out there guys?


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 11, 2017)

I have this bike.


----------



## DJF (Dec 11, 2017)

fat tire trader said:


> I have this bike.
> 
> View attachment 723149



Interesting, what is it a Mead?


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 11, 2017)

Yes Mead Ranger, 1923?


----------



## DJF (Dec 11, 2017)

fat tire trader said:


> Yes Mead Ranger, 1923?



Were the Meads Westfield built?


----------



## stezell (Dec 11, 2017)

DJF said:


> Were the Meads Westfield built?



If I'm not mistaken Schwinn, someone will correct me if I'm wrong. 
Sean


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 12, 2017)

stezell said:


> If I'm not mistaken Schwinn, someone will correct me if I'm wrong.
> Sean



Later Meads were built by Schwinn. I am not certain about this one. It does not have the frame features that I would expect a Schwinn to have, but I have never seen a Schwinn from the early 20s up close.


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 12, 2017)

I believe westfield also built Meads as well for a short period of time. Just not 100% sure when.


----------



## DJF (Jan 5, 2018)

Still looking for a very tall tooltank bicycle for my Original 1922-24 Shaw engine.


----------



## DJF (Feb 6, 2018)

Still needing a 22-24+ tall straight top bar frame, preferably a Westfield bike, Pope, Indian, columbia, westfield and so on. 1920-1924.
Thanks


----------



## DJF (Apr 20, 2018)

bump


----------



## DJF (Sep 12, 2019)

Still looking for a tall or camelback Westfield built bike 1910 - 1924, Pope, columbia or such.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 12, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fs-twenties-stutz.115158/
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/f...truss-overman-wheel-co-long-wheelbase.142168/


----------



## DJF (Jan 27, 2020)

show me what you got...


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Feb 8, 2020)

I have a teens to 20s single bar diamond frame that measures 23" from top of bb to top of seat tube if you could work with that.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Feb 29, 2020)

1923 Mead Ranger Motorbike 28" Tall Tank Prewar Vintage Schwinn Bicycle | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

1923 Mead Ranger Motorbike 28" Tall Tank Prewar Vintage Schwinn Bicycle On Ebay  https://www.ebay.com/itm/1923-MEAD-RANGER-MENS-MOTORBIKE-28-Tall-TANK-PREWAR-VINTAGE-SCHWINN-BICYCLE/124096028888?




					thecabe.com


----------



## DJF (Mar 15, 2020)

What do you have?


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Mar 16, 2020)

Ive got a crap load of frames but the only thing I have right at the moment is a toc diamond frame that measures 23" from thre top of the bb to the top of seat tube, I have all kinds of motobike frames and other frames, let me go measure again and make sure thats all. I have


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Mar 16, 2020)

This frame will work out for you age wise also I believe that it is a 1890s glenwood race frame and for the specs you need it has 23 inches, If I dont have anything else with those kind of numbers and age range itll be hard to locate , ive got over 60 frames and bikes and as far as I know ive only have one that is that big. Give me 10 minutes and ill let you know if I have anything else, just got 21 different frames 3 days ago. If not ill let you have that one cheap so you can get your project rolling if you want it that is.


----------



## DJF (Apr 23, 2020)

Still need it


----------



## Xcelsior (Apr 24, 2020)

Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay
					

Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Xcelsior (Apr 24, 2020)

Should be plenty tall. Expensive though.


----------



## DJF (Apr 24, 2020)

Right size. That is a little too rough for the cost.


----------



## DJF (Mar 16, 2021)

Still looking.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 22, 2021)

DJF said:


> Were the Meads Westfield built?



Some of the Meads were Westfield built.
For example, in the early 1930’s, (maybe also very-late 1920’s), Westfield built some of the smaller frame Mead Ranger bicycles, then advertised in choice colors (e.g., red); _dazzling_ chromium parts and accessories, such as the truss forks and fenders.


----------

